# Cover... Or Not



## akjimny

To cover or not to cover, that is the question.  Now that the motor home is semi-all fixed from the trip to Alaska and back, and sitting safe and sound in my driveway, should I invest $350.00 in a cover or not?

I thought I would when we first got back to Florida but driving past some of the RV storage lots I don't see any RV's with covers.  Admittedly the winter sun isn't as fierce as the summer's, so do I really need a cover?

I am open to any and all advice.  What do you all think? :question:  :question:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Cover... Or Not

I have always wondered how well the motor home would breath under them there covers.  Would you have a mildew problem?


----------



## H2H1

Re: Cover... Or Not

Well I think I can answer both of your question. I have and do cover mine in the winter and just started this passed summer keeping it covered. I think by covering in the summer will help maintain the exterior paint, plus it keeps it cooler inside. And for the winter I know it keeps the rain and sometimes we have snow off the top and all that is up there.  Yes I do have some mildew but not much . A good spring washing and waxing does the trick of removing what is there.  :laugh:


----------



## vanole

Re: Cover... Or Not

Though I don't have a cover and wished I did, my neighbor who has a 12 year old Foretravel keeps his covered all the time.  His coach looks like brand new and heck it looks better than my 07.  Other than it looks like putting it on and taking it off would be a drag I think a cover will be in my future when I get back from Fla this spring.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1

Re: Cover... Or Not

Jeff I think it is the best alternative to a garage. If I had the space and the extra $$$ I would build me a garage for mine. But since I don't, the cover is doing it's job.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Cover... Or Not

I have my RV garage.  Built that before we built the house.  I knew if I did the house first I would never get my garage.  Hmm.  Same as my motor cycle.  I bought that before we got married.  I knew I would never get it afterwards.  

See Hollis, I not as dumb as I look.  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Cover... Or Not

now who said you was dumb? sounds very smart to me, I did not have the MH when I built the house, so making do with what I have.


----------



## vanole

Re: Cover... Or Not

Triple E I'm with you a garage would be sweet but not sure how much longer I will be living in Va Beach.  Pressure coming from every direction imaginable to move to Fla.  If that ever comes to fruition a RV garage would be a must and the wife would have to put it in writing that she agrees before I would move one inch further south.

Hollis with antennas, horns, maxairr vents, fantastic vents, a/c's etc how difficult is it to put a cover on?  I would say its a two person job most likely.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1

Re: Cover... Or Not

Jeff it is fairly easy. I roll it up so when I pull it up and line it up I just roll down the center the side unrolls and fall down the side. I then pull the front down over the front and the rear over the rear. TO BE FAIR in my assessment at first it was difficult until I found away to make it easier. I am sure you can do it also I am 62 and it is not that big of a deal :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Cover... Or Not

well steve i also have a garage for mine ,, and since i tore down the sorta garage here at my house i had ,, well this yr is it is going back up to my moms and in the old garage once agian ,, since i now own the house ,, due to some things with my mom ,, heat is the next thig to be put in to it ,, it already has sewer water and of course elct ,,


----------



## akjimny

Re: Cover... Or Not

Jeff, I saw an article in Motor Home magazine (I think) that suggested getting some plastic tubs and set them upside down along the centerline of the roof.  Then when you put the cover on it will have a ridge in the center to help shed rain, snow, etc, and will also clear the vents, antenna and other things sticking up thru the roof.

I will be ordering my cover ricky-tick.  Not worried about snow down here in Florida, but the motor home is parked under an oak tree and I don't want all those tannin-filled leaves sitting on the roof all winter.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Cover... Or Not

Jimmy and Jeff the on top AC's will act as a center line and it raises the roof line up so the rain and other stuff will run off, or is easy blown off by the wind. I have very little leaves or pine straw from the trees around it. So for it is working OK


----------



## drew1xx

RE: Cover... Or Not

When it comes to storing the RV I found this site http://www.rvstorageinfo.com has some great articles on RV storage. I found the article about " The Pros & Cons of Covered vs Open RV storage" very helpful.  I really learned a lot from the information.

I hope it helps! 

Andrew


----------



## NYCAP

Need advice choosing the size cover to get.  The RV I just bought is a 33', total length I believe is 33'6'.  Am I better off getting one sized 31
-34' or 35'-40'?  It's for a 1998 Pace Arrow Vision Class A.


----------

